# Puppy Breath Smells Like Metal????



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you can expect to hold your breath around your dog's mouth until he is 4 or 5 months at least. There is puppy breath (vomit) and then there is the "blood breath" in addition to the puppy breath.


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

When we first got Pippin, his puppy breath smelled like burnt rubber, but that disappeared at about 10 weeks, and it's smelled fine since then (or maybe I just got used to it....)


----------

